# Milan: malesiano il nuovo socio.



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.

Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.

Mendes aveva già portato Lim al Valencia, dall'Indonesia.

Sky Sport: il regista dell'operazione è Mendes che sta chiudendo l'operazione a Singapore. Il nome è ancora top secret, ma il socio sarebbe un indonesiano di Kuala Lompur, malese (in rappresentanza di un gruppo interamente asiatico), attualmente residente a Singapore. Questo permetterebbe alla società di estinguere finalmente il debito verso Elliott.

*Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno.*


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Se, ciao core.

"Un malesiano"

ROTFL


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

Vediamo chi è 
Sono curioso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Giugno 2018)

Va a finire che era meglio Preziosi


----------



## Roccoro (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.







Speriamo sia lui...
L'avevo detto io nei post precedenti che Mendes sarebbe centrato in questa faccenda, voglio una statua


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.



Hsecomdo me non è male malesiano. Se lo fosse speriamo sia bello ricco e alla guida di un fondo ricchissimo


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia lui...
> L'avevo detto io nei post precedenti che Mendes sarebbe centrato in questa faccenda, voglio una statua



È ricco?


----------



## patriots88 (13 Giugno 2018)

E' un altra testa di legno.
Insistete a voler sapere i nomi.
ma non si sapranno mai.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.



Ma ancora sto Mendes? Da mister bean a mister li.. sto Mendes è sempre in giro


----------



## Heaven (13 Giugno 2018)

Bah... “malesiano” e “Mendes” non mi fanno impazzire, però aspettiamo il nome prima di giudicare.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

E Silvio? E preziosi? E Ravezzani?


----------



## diavolo (13 Giugno 2018)

Il più ricco della Malesia è Robert Kuok,circa 15 miliardi di dollari.


----------



## Roccoro (13 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ricco?



Avoglia Solo i baresi possono riconoscere questo riccone che va in giro per Bari senza scorta.....


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> Mendes aveva già portato Lim al Valencia, dall'Indonesia.



.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> E' un altra testa di legno.
> Insistete a voler sapere i nomi.
> ma non si sapranno mai.



E a te sembra una cosa normale?


----------



## patriots88 (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il più ricco della Malesia è Robert Kuok,circa 15 miliardi di dollari.



Magari,più di Usmanov! Parlano di un uomo importante,speriamo


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> comunque occhio a prendere quello che dice Peppe Fetish su di noi per vero.
> Ne ha prese sempre ben poche.



Infatti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

*Sky Sport: il regista dell'operazione è Mendes che sta chiudendo l'operazione a Singapore. Il nome è ancora top secret, ma il socio sarebbe un imprenditore indonesiano di Kuala Lompur, malese (in rappresentanza di un gruppo interamente asiatico), attualmente residente a Singapore. Questo permetterebbe alla società di estinguere finalmente il debito verso Elliott.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> Mendes aveva già portato Lim al Valencia, dall'Indonesia.



Ora arriva anche Sandokan


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E a te sembra una cosa normale?



Ma se ancora non sappiamo chi è dai


----------



## -Lionard- (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.


L'eventuale presenza di Jorge Mendes nell'affare sarebbe a dir poco inquietante perchè significherebbe che il progetto è rendere il Milan una delle sue succursali di talenti, come già lo sono Monaco, Valencia, Porto e Wolverhampton. Del resto se non fosse saltato fuori Yonghong Li, probabilmente il Milan sarebbe finito al fondo Fosun grazie all'intermediazione di Mendes e Galliani.

Sul nome del "malese" spero non si riveli essere Tunku Ismail Sultan Ibrahim, quel principe che un paio di anni fa prima disse di voler acquistare il Milan e poi ammise di non avere soldi. Vuoi vedere che anche lui magari ha scoperto i tombini della felicità?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: il regista dell'operazione è Mendes che sta chiudendo l'operazione a Singapore. Il nome è ancora top secret, ma il socio sarebbe un imprenditore indonesiano di Kuala Lompur, malese (in rappresentanza di un gruppo interamente asiatico), attualmente residente a Singapore. Questo permetterebbe alla società di estinguere finalmente il debito verso Elliott.*



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: il regista dell'operazione è Mendes che sta chiudendo l'operazione a Singapore. Il nome è ancora top secret, ma il socio sarebbe un imprenditore indonesiano di Kuala Lompur, malese (in rappresentanza di un gruppo interamente asiatico), attualmente residente a Singapore. Questo permetterebbe alla società di estinguere finalmente il debito verso Elliott.*



A sto punto Mendes visto che fa da regista ci porti pure CR7


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



Speriamo di non diventare la discarica di Jorge Mendes che, a parte Ronaldo, ha una marea di bidoni.


----------



## Cantastorie (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> Mendes aveva già portato Lim al Valencia, dall'Indonesia.


trovato!


----------



## neversayconte (13 Giugno 2018)

non mi interessa da dove viene, faccio presente che Li ci ha impiegato meno di un mesetto a trovarne uno di minoranza. Berlusconi è da qualche anno che ci provava.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E a te sembra una cosa normale?



no, ma a questo punto chi c'è dietro (indipendentemte da chi sia) ha un patrimonio considerevole (perchè i soldi è evidente ci siano), ma non può far uscire grosse quantità di denaro da investire nel calcio per le note limitazioni.


----------



## Heaven (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: il regista dell'operazione è Mendes che sta chiudendo l'operazione a Singapore. Il nome è ancora top secret, ma il socio sarebbe un imprenditore indonesiano di Kuala Lompur, malese (in rappresentanza di un gruppo interamente asiatico), attualmente residente a Singapore. Questo permetterebbe alla società di estinguere finalmente il debito verso Elliott.*



Siamo tornati ad i nomi top secret...

Comunque il ruolo di Mendes mi puzza. Legato a Mr.Bee, Fassone(Elliott?), e adesso anche a questo nuovo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> L'eventuale presenza di Jorge Mendes nell'affare sarebbe a dir poco inquietante perchè significherebbe che il progetto è rendere il Milan una delle sue succursali di talenti, come già lo sono Monaco, Valencia, Porto e Wolverhampton. Del resto se non fosse saltato fuori Yonghong Li, probabilmente il Milan sarebbe finito al fondo Fosun grazie all'intermediazione di Mendes e Galliani.
> 
> Sul nome del "malese" spero non si riveli essere Tunku Ismail Sultan Ibrahim, quel principe che un paio di anni fa prima disse di voler acquistare il Milan e poi ammise di non avere soldi. Vuoi vedere che anche lui magari ha scoperto i tombini della felicità?



http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva...-johor-afferma-di-volere-il-club-vt36233.html


----------



## Albijol (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



Malese...gruppo di imprenditori asiatici... Mendes...a naso non mi piace.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> no, ma a questo punto chi c'è dietro (indipendentemte da chi sia) ha un patrimonio considerevole (perchè i soldi è evidente ci siano), ma non può far uscire grosse quantità di denaro da investire nel calcio per le note limitazioni.



La Malesia non è in Cina. Non ci sono limitazioni


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: il regista dell'operazione è Mendes che sta chiudendo l'operazione a Singapore. Il nome è ancora top secret, ma il socio sarebbe un imprenditore indonesiano di Kuala Lompur, malese (in rappresentanza di un gruppo interamente asiatico), attualmente residente a Singapore. Questo permetterebbe alla società di estinguere finalmente il debito verso Elliott.*



Pazzesco sto Mendes. La sua discarica, a questo punto non si potevano mettere lui e Ronaldo e comprarci? Magari Ronaldo presidente giocatori (pure allenatore non sarebbe male eh)


----------



## koti (13 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco sto Mendes. La sua discarica, a questo punto non si potevano mettere lui e Ronaldo e comprarci? Magari Ronaldo presidente giocatori (pure allenatore non sarebbe male eh)


Abbiamo capito dove giocherà Ronaldo il prossimo anno.


----------



## IronJaguar (13 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> L'eventuale presenza di Jorge Mendes nell'affare sarebbe a dir poco inquietante perchè significherebbe che il progetto è rendere il Milan una delle sue succursali di talenti, come già lo sono Monaco, Valencia, Porto e Wolverhampton. Del resto se non fosse saltato fuori Yonghong Li, probabilmente il Milan sarebbe finito al fondo Fosun grazie all'intermediazione di Mendes e Galliani.
> 
> Sul nome del "malese" spero non si riveli essere Tunku Ismail Sultan Ibrahim, quel principe che un paio di anni fa prima disse di voler acquistare il Milan e poi ammise di non avere soldi. Vuoi vedere che anche lui magari ha scoperto i tombini della felicità?



Concordo sul piano di Mendes, trovarsi una società di riferimento in ogni campionato per farsi i suoi giri. Il Wolverhampton con i mega introiti ricevuti con la promozione in premier sarà al centro di tanti giri nei prossimi anni e Mendes ci sguazzerà.
Situazione pericolosa (in generale, a prescindere da noi) quando un soggetto inizia ad avere il controllo su troppe squadre importanti e non mi stupirebbe vedere l'Uefa dare un taglio a queste operazioni in qualche modo nei prossimi anni (già non è bastato il bando alle TPO dato che l'hanno aggirato).

Riguardo al socio, vedremo, ma sentire parlare nuovamente di cordata non è il massimo (in ottica maggioranza).


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> E' un altra testa di legno.
> Insistete a voler sapere i nomi.
> ma non si sapranno mai.



io mollo.. ormai il disegno è chiaro.. poi possiamo stare a negarlo..
Vediamo che dirà UEFA.
Unica squadra al mondo che attira solo fondi e personaggi sconosciuti


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



"nome famoso" altra sonora presa per i fondelli


----------



## -Lionard- (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva...-johor-afferma-di-volere-il-club-vt36233.html


Chiedo venia ma non ricordavo che fosse una vostra esclusiva.


----------



## ignaxio (13 Giugno 2018)

Ma CR7 non ha un trisnonno malesiano? 

Ci compra lui dai.. presidente/giocatore


----------



## patriots88 (13 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La Malesia non è in Cina. Non ci sono limitazioni


è residente a Singapore.


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

che tristezza..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> è residente a Singapore.



Mica è Cina Singapore...


----------



## Devil man (13 Giugno 2018)

mi ricordano certe vicende


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



Provo ribrezzo, imbarazzo, vergogna. Nell'altro thread, pochi minuti uscisse questa notizia, avevo scritto che questa sarebbe stata l'ultima possibilità del Maledetto di mettersi una mano sulla coscienza. Ma non ce l'ha, una coscienza.

Io chiudo qui, il Milan per me tornerà ad esistere il giorno delle esequie di quel figlio di gran trota.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



Finchè il nano sarà in vita, sarà così.

Nulla di certo e chiaro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Chiedo venia ma non ricordavo che fosse una vostra esclusiva.



Guardate chi ha incontrato Mendes qualche tempo fa...  Tunku Ismail Sultan Ibrahim 

http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva...-johor-afferma-di-volere-il-club-vt36233.html


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



Cos'è un soap opera? stanno facendo il giro alla larga per mantenere la suspence???  Il Segreto - Parte 2


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guardate chi ha incontrato Mendes qualche tempo fa...  Tunku Ismail Sultan Ibrahim
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva...-johor-afferma-di-volere-il-club-vt36233.html



up


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guardate chi ha incontrato Mendes qualche tempo fa...  Tunku Ismail Sultan Ibrahim
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva...-johor-afferma-di-volere-il-club-vt36233.html



Dove risiede???


----------



## Devil man (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guardate chi ha incontrato Mendes qualche tempo fa...  Tunku Ismail Sultan Ibrahim
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva...-johor-afferma-di-volere-il-club-vt36233.html



non ci sto capendo più nulla


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guardate chi ha incontrato Mendes qualche tempo fa...  Tunku Ismail Sultan Ibrahim
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva...-johor-afferma-di-volere-il-club-vt36233.html



Bè, non male, no?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guardate chi ha incontrato Mendes qualche tempo fa...  Tunku Ismail Sultan Ibrahim
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/esclusiva...-johor-afferma-di-volere-il-club-vt36233.html



Era lui che poi aveva smentito dicendo di non avere i soldi? ahah


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Giugno 2018)

Sono il primo pessimista però cavolo Mendes non mi sembra sia un pistola, ha sotto contratto gente come C.Ronaldo Mourinho, non gli ultimi arrivati, non si espone per fare figure di m


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Era lui che poi aveva smentito dicendo di non avere i soldi? ahah



http://www.milanworld.net/il-sultan...erto-non-ho-i-soldi-per-il-milan-vt36254.html


----------



## sacchino (13 Giugno 2018)

Un altro di facciata, el paron le semper lù...........B.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/il-sultan...erto-non-ho-i-soldi-per-il-milan-vt36254.html



Ah. 

Ahaha


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo bene


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

Sta roba non la vedo per niente bene, mi sa da cafonata ahaha...staremo a veder...almeno mi movimenta un po la giornata...povero diavolo


----------



## mabadi (13 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Avoglia Solo i baresi possono riconoscere questo riccone che va in giro per Bari senza scorta.....



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Noordin Ahmad


----------



## Love (13 Giugno 2018)

#maiunagioia


----------



## shevchampions (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/il-sultan...erto-non-ho-i-soldi-per-il-milan-vt36254.html



Sono andato a leggermi l'intervista, e dice: 'I'm not rich like other Malaysian businessmen. I'm just a young man with a dream and big ambitions that's all. [...] I'm not going to take Milan having to go head on with Juventus and other Italian giants. I simply dare not.'


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Giugno 2018)

PS: mendes ha portato anche Fosun al wolverhampton


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Montag84 (13 Giugno 2018)

Malese? MALESE??

E poi Mendes....

Rischiamo di diventare il bancomat di qualche speculatore.


----------



## mabadi (13 Giugno 2018)

Ma non è che l'incontro è avvenuto a Shanghai e non a Singapore?


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2018)

#sultanopovero


----------



## -Lionard- (13 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Sono il primo pessimista però cavolo Mendes non mi sembra sia un pistola, ha sotto contratto gente come C.Ronaldo Mourinho, non gli ultimi arrivati, non si espone per fare figure di m


E' un discorso affrontato diverse volte, già ai tempi Mr.Bee/Nelio Lucas. Non c'entra il prestigio o la qualità. Mendes, a differenza di Mirabelli, sa pescare molto bene quando vuole e le squadre che ho citato (Monaco, Porto, Valencia) stanno ottenendo buoni risultati nei rispettivi campionati, con giocatori che sicuramente a noi farebbe piacere vedere a San Siro. Il punto è che queste realtà diventano vetrine di lusso per valorizzare il proprio parco giocatori, sono un mezzo e non un fine. Per cui Mendes avrebbe interesse a portarci in Champions per dare un palcoscenico di prestigio ai suoi talenti migliori ma l'obiettivo sarebbe comunque rivendere alle vere big d'Europa, senza badare ai successi.

E questo per tacere sui condizionamenti nella gestione del club, a partire dalla scelta degli allenatori e dei DS. In questo senso, semmai dovesse realizzarsi questo scenario, occhio ad Espirito Santo ed Emenalo....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia lui...
> L'avevo detto io nei post precedenti che Mendes sarebbe centrato in questa faccenda, voglio una statua



in tempi non sospetti avevo detto che l'acquisto di silva più che nome fatto da mirabelli mi sembrava un acquisto fatto per fare un piacere all'amico mendes


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: il regista dell'operazione è Mendes che sta chiudendo l'operazione a Singapore. Il nome è ancora top secret, ma il socio sarebbe un imprenditore indonesiano di Kuala Lompur, malese (in rappresentanza di un gruppo interamente asiatico), attualmente residente a Singapore. Questo permetterebbe alla società di estinguere finalmente il debito verso Elliott.*



La tassa per CR7?


----------



## mabadi (13 Giugno 2018)

se sta lui è tutta una manovra per portare il Milan a Eliot.... chiedete a Paparesta....... Noordin Ahmad nooooooooo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

Vabbe ma pensandoci, se questa persona dovesse un domani prendersi la maggioranza i soldi li deve avere...

Mi aggrappo a questo ragionamento


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Se permette di saldare subito un debito da 303 m non è povero


----------



## koti (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: il regista dell'operazione è Mendes che sta chiudendo l'operazione a Singapore. Il nome è ancora top secret, ma il socio sarebbe un imprenditore indonesiano di Kuala Lompur, malese (in rappresentanza di un gruppo interamente asiatico), attualmente residente a Singapore. Questo permetterebbe alla società di estinguere finalmente il debito verso Elliott.*


Nato a Kuala Lompur e residenza a Singapore: qualcuno si metta a fare una ricerca, dai dai.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se permette di saldare subito un debito da 303 m non è povero



Anche una persona che investe un miliardo in un anno no lo è, eppure non va bene a moltissimi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2018)

Silvianku Berluscuddin di Arcorengor


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



Robert kuok....


----------



## ignaxio (13 Giugno 2018)

Nessuno ancora con un #MirabelliVattene?


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche una persona che investe un miliardo in un anno no lo è, eppure non va bene a moltissimi



Magari questo malese gli è sempre stato dietro


----------



## mabadi (13 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi ma cercate su internet Noordin Ahmad ed il Bari e Paparesta.


Vi prego il Malese no
"Bari, Paparesta cede il 50% della società al malese Datò Noordin ..."
"Bari calcio, Noordin continua a non pagare. E Paparesta cerca 6 milioni per non crollare"
Oggi Paparesta è stato fatto fuori


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Giugno 2018)

Comunque Mendes a questo punto assume un ruolo ben più importante di quello di un semplice agente/advisor di mercato. Non mi stupirei se un giorno si scoprisse che possiede una % della società.


----------



## mabadi (13 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Comunque Mendes a questo punto assume un ruolo ben più importante di quello di un semplice agente/advisor di mercato. Non mi stupirei se un giorno si scoprisse che possiede una % della società.



Se dovesse pagare la quota tramite CR7 ben venga.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Se questo è un gigante dobbiamo fare un monumento a [MENTION=2615]ivan[/MENTION]_Iancini


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



"Ecco, adesso ci sarà la disclosure dei colossi cinesi che stavano dietro lì e tutti saranno messi a tacere"


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se questo è un gigante dobbiamo fare un monumento a [MENTION=2615]ivan[/MENTION]_Iancini



ivan_lancini santo subito !!!


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



Malesia?? se vabbè abbiamo capito, un altro fantoccio di cui non sapremo nulla.... mai un colpo di fortuna. Non ho capito perchè c'è sempre in mezzo Mendes. Ci deve piazzare qualcun altro?


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se questo è un gigante dobbiamo fare un monumento a [MENTION=2615]ivan[/MENTION]_Iancini



???


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> ???



Aprì un topic:"dietro Li c'è un gigante


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> Malesia?? se vabbè abbiamo capito, un altro fantoccio di cui non sapremo nulla.... mai un colpo di fortuna. *Non ho capito perchè c'è sempre in mezzo Mendes*. Ci deve piazzare qualcun altro?



Secondo me, come accennavo prima, potrebbe avere interessi diretti in tutto questo. Non so, una partecipazione in uno dei fondi o delle società che in qualche modo hanno finanziato l'operazione.


----------



## nybreath (13 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Nato a Kuala Lompur e residenza a Singapore: qualcuno si metta a fare una ricerca, dai dai.



se è davvero in rappresentanza di un gruppo sarà un altro parafulmine


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Sky dice potrebbe essere


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: il regista dell'operazione è Mendes che sta chiudendo l'operazione a Singapore. Il nome è ancora top secret, ma il socio sarebbe un imprenditore indonesiano di Kuala Lompur, malese (in rappresentanza di un gruppo interamente asiatico), attualmente residente a Singapore. Questo permetterebbe alla società di estinguere finalmente il debito verso Elliott.*



Malese,gruppo asiatico,Mendes... Temo un nuovo teatrino. Speriamo di sbagliarci.


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2018)

che poi anche questa volta si parla di un rappresentante di un gruppo.... quindi siamo sempre alle famose cordate. Mai un singolo personaggio economicamente forte. Il tutto a rendere le cose sempre meno chiare possibili.... che strano vero? Bee, Li, mister X della Malesia, mai un soggetto noto


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> che poi anche questa volta si parla di un rappresentante di un gruppo.... quindi siamo sempre alle famose cordate. Mai un singolo personaggio economicamente forte. Il tutto a rendere le cose sempre meno chiare possibili.... che strano vero? Bee, Li, mister X della Malesia, mai un soggetto noto



"I grandi gruppi malesi che non possono svelarsi".


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> "I grandi gruppi malesi che non possono svelarsi".



Lavorano così ahahaha


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

*Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> "I grandi gruppi malesi che non possono svelarsi".



esatto. Oppure tra un pò il governo malese bloccherà l'esportazione dei capitali verso l'estero


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *



E niente, siamo ufficialmente una lavanderia. Adesso ce n'è per tutti, prima chi sappiamo noi, adesso anche gli amici degli amici. Che schifo.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *



Daje con la cordata


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *



hanno rotto! usassero una corda e non una cordata, così mettiamo fine a questa storia. E per fortuna che si parlava nei giorni scorsi di una persona fisica....


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *



Questa storia non mi piace neanche un po'. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## VonVittel (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *



Niente da fare, altro giro, altro teatrino. Cambieranno le nazionalità, ma tutto si riduce a un denominatore comune


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2018)

il capo cordata è Sandokan per caso?


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *



Ovviamente i nomi di chi fa parte della mitica cordata "Non potranno essere svelati. In Malesia si lavora così. Sono tutti riservati".

Comunque attenzione alla Uefa. Questi potrebbero sentirsi presi per il culo sonoramente...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *



A me che interessa è solo che risolvano il problema con la UEFA poi può comprarci anche paperino


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *





Admin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i nomi di chi fa parte della mitica cordata "Non potranno essere svelati. In Malesia si lavora così. Sono tutti riservati".
> 
> Comunque attenzione alla Uefa. Questi potrebbero sentirsi presi per il culo sonoramente...



Ma scherzi?? Se rivelano i nomi "vanno tutti in galera"


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E niente, siamo ufficialmente una lavanderia. Adesso ce n'è per tutti, prima chi sappiamo noi, adesso anche gli amici degli amici. Che schifo.



teatrino n1:
Bee
teatrino n2:
Y.Li
teatrino n3:
cordata malese

il prossimo chi sarà? si cambia continente o i soldi arrivano sempre dal sud-est asiatico?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i nomi di chi fa parte della mitica cordata "Non potranno essere svelati. In Malesia si lavora così. Sono tutti riservati".
> 
> Comunque attenzione alla Uefa. Questi potrebbero sentirsi presi per il culo sonoramente...




 va che se facciamo un mercato con i fiocchi mi aspetto un pacco da Roma con gli amaretti Cit.


----------



## cobalto59 (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



Inutile ragazzi, come ha detto Ravezzani in Italia possono arrivare solo broker o cordate varie.

In questo campionato di pezzenti composto da vecchi decrepiti che non ti lasciano fare nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Regà Robert Kuok però c'ha 100 anni è... e non per dire ha 96 anni


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> teatrino n1:
> Bee
> teatrino n2:
> Y.Li
> ...



ovviamente poi da dove? Singapore...ahahah altra zona franca. Maledetti.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *



.


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> "I grandi gruppi malesi che non possono svelarsi".



C'è ip Governo malese dietro.
Le scuole calcio in Malesia.
Milan Malesia per il marketing
Il governo blocca esportazioni ma i soldi arriveranno dalle isole vergini...


----------



## Mic (13 Giugno 2018)

Pensate al genio : Yonghong (silvio) in questo modo (il malese che entra) verserà altri soldi a se stesso.


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *



una cordata russa? araba? americana? 
No Malese. E niente fa già ridere così..


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Giugno 2018)

E così dovremmo convincere l'Uefa?

Vabbè... comunque proseguo sulla mia linea di aspettare cose ufficiali.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Mah, che dire: se qualcuno è contento di stare ancora appresso alle cordate (per di più malesi), sono contento per lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, che dire: se qualcosa è contento di stare ancora appresso alle cordate, sono contento per lui.



Un singolo soggetto come dice Tifò in italia non arriverà mai. Siamo conciati come i poveri. 

Meglio aspettare e vedere se è l'ennesima pagliacciata oppure no. Si tratta di aspettare 2 massimo 10 giorni .


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi?? Se rivelano i nomi "vanno tutti in galera"


È la verità, che ti piaccia o no. Vai ad informarti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: prima indiscrezioni sul futuro socio del Milan. Regista dell'operazione Jorge Mendes. Si tratterebbe di un imprenditore malese a capo di una cordata. L'operazione non sembra ancora conclusa, ma Li vorrebbe chiudere entro il 30 giugno. *



Ma basta...


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, che dire: se qualcuno è contento di stare ancora appresso alle cordate (per di più malesi), sono contento per lui.



amen!!!
Comunque giusto per... se fosse veramente quel sultano, ha un patrimonio di circa 200 mln di euro. ROTFL


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Giugno 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Pensate al genio : Yonghong (silvio) in questo modo (il malese che entra) verserà altri soldi a se stesso.



È quello che la gente non capisce: questi soldi (palesemente altro denaro riciclato del Maledetto) andranno a Li (Silvio), il quale potrà così rimborsare il debito con Elliott (Silvio).
Ridendo e scherzando, questo farabutto si sta riportando a casa 1 miliardo di euro ripulito, e se mai deciderà di vendere sul serio, se ne accaparrerà altri 300 o 400 non dei suoi. E noi piangiamo e ci disperiamo, intanto...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, che dire: se qualcuno è contento di stare ancora appresso alle cordate (per di più malesi), sono contento per lui.



Nessuno è contento di stare appresso alle cordate.

Tutti noi vorremmo il Berlusconi col turbante che arriva in stile PSG, compra tutto il comprabile e torniamo a dominare l' universo.

Ma siccome sto vedendo che viviamo sperando, stai pur certo che moriremo cag....ndo


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E niente, siamo ufficialmente una lavanderia. Adesso ce n'è per tutti, prima chi sappiamo noi, adesso anche gli amici degli amici. Che schifo.



Come pensi si possa guadagnare Corvo?

Perché l idea che avevo io (alimentata dopo il servizio.di Report) era:
- Cessione 750 + debiti = parte "Li" (offshore vs. Bollore) + Elliot
- Elliot vende (interessi è sua quota + sovrspprezzo a Li per il disturbo che può tornare nei meandri della Cina)
- Vero acquirente che compra al prezzo-Elliot (quotazione reale del club)

Ma sti maltesi mi scombussolano i piani..
Unica certezza è che il teatrino continua.. ma alcuni sono contenti cosi, come se ci stuprassero la ragazza davanti e noi contnuassimo a far finta di non vedere..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Giugno 2018)

Se arriva Mendes il Milan è morto.


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È quello che la gente non capisce: questi soldi (palesemente altro denaro riciclato del Maledetto) andranno a Li (Silvio), il quale potrà così rimborsare il debito con Elliott (Silvio).
> Ridendo e scherzando, questo farabutto si sta riportando a casa 1 miliardo di euro ripulito, e se mai deciderà di vendere sul serio, se ne accaparrerà altri 300 o 400 non dei suoi. E noi piangiamo e ci disperiamo, intanto...


Una tua personalissima ricostruzione, siamo nel campo delle ipotesi. 
Di prove non ce ne sono. 
Meglio aspettare i fatti, secondo me.


----------



## Milo (13 Giugno 2018)

Se ci salvano tenendoci l'Europa e facendo un bel mercato del resto mi frega 0


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È quello che la gente non capisce: questi soldi (palesemente altro denaro riciclato del Maledetto) andranno a Li (Silvio), il quale potrà così rimborsare il debito con Elliott (Silvio).
> Ridendo e scherzando, questo farabutto si sta riportando a casa 1 miliardo di euro ripulito, e se mai deciderà di vendere sul serio, se ne accaparrerà altri 300 o 400 non dei suoi. E noi piangiamo e ci disperiamo, intanto...



Cosa c’entra il nano con Elliot ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se ci salvano tenendoci l'Europa e facendo un bel mercato del resto mi frega 0



Quello che scrivo da questa mattina


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> va che se facciamo un mercato con i fiocchi mi aspetto un pacco da Roma con gli amaretti Cit.



Mi fai tenerezza Lollo.. vorrei davvero tantissimo avere le.due speranze. io.sono distrutto


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Inutile ragazzi, come ha detto Ravezzani in Italia possono arrivare solo broker o cordate varie.
> 
> In questo campionato di pezzenti composto da vecchi decrepiti che non ti lasciano fare nulla



Infatti Suning ha preso il Nantes...


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Come pensi si possa guadagnare Corvo?
> 
> Perché l idea che avevo io (alimentata dopo il servizio.di Report) era:
> - Cessione 750 + debiti = parte "Li" (offshore vs. Bollore) + Elliot
> ...



E' chiaro che il Milan è finito in un giro ormai molto più grande del previsto. Adesso si è messo di mezzo pure Mendes, che non è proprio uno stinco di santo. Aspettiamo di avere notizie più dettagliate, non mi stupirebbe comunque che il vero nome non sia ancora uscito per non bruciarlo del tutto, e queste siano solo notizie apripista. Vediamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Mi fai tenerezza Lollo.. vorrei davvero tantissimo avere le.due speranze. io.sono distrutto



Perché ti lasci influenzare dai giornalai. Il Milan andrà in EL e compreremo quello che serve .


----------



## danjr (13 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Se arriva Mendes il Milan è morto.



Il sogno di Mendes è comprare il Milan, il business lo farà con il Wolves


----------



## LukeLike (13 Giugno 2018)

Avevo letto "Malesani nuovo socio" 

Comunque boh, boh, boh.


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa c’entra il nano con Elliot ?



Elliott è un fondo, Singer non investe denaro proprio. In questo caso, ha fatto semplicemente da schermo (in cambio di interessi considerevoli) all'investimento di un soggetto sconosciuto. Sconosciutissimo. Su imbeccata dei due gentiluomini partenopei, per altro. Lasciam perdere.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Infatti Suning ha preso il Nantes...



Io non so i prezzi.. ma l'Inter è costata 300 mln di euro in meno del Milan. Non sono mica noccioline.

Il Milan a 300/400 mln sarebbe stato bene o male venduto. Ma ai prezzi folli possono venirti solo cordate e cinesi fake


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È la verità, che ti piaccia o no. Vai ad informarti.



Non deve piacere a me né a nessun altro, le altre proprietà cinesi alla luce del sole dimostrano che è una barzelletta e basta spacciare queste fandonie come "verità", visto che peraltro non c'è nemmeno lo straccio di una prova che ci siano questi fantomatici colossi cinesi dietro Li. Il discorso delle prove deve valere sempre, non solo quando fa comodo. Non c'è la prova che ci sia dietro il Berlusca ma tanto meno la prova dei grandi colossi cinesi che "non possono svelarsi". Può essere un'opinione ma non certo la verità.


----------



## fra29 (13 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non so i prezzi.. ma l'Inter è costata 300 mln di euro in meno del Milan. Non sono mica noccioline.
> 
> Il Milan a 300/400 mln sarebbe stato bene o male venduto. Ma ai prezzi folli possono venirti solo cordate e cinesi fake



Appunto...
in ogni caso qua si perculava Pallotta.. magari ci capitasse un americano tirchio...


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

Ero e continuo ad essere fiducioso


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Avevo letto "Malesani nuovo socio"
> 
> Comunque boh, boh, boh.



non si può cazo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Giugno 2018)

Qualche mese fa avevo cenato qui in Italian con un amico che lavora a Londra in ambienti finanziari (non è un riccone o una persona importantissima eh) e come prima cosa entrando nel discorso cessione milan mi fa: "dai dai che son tutti soldi di Berlusconi, lo sanno tutti"... (lui si interessa quasi 0 di calcio, quindi deve essere una voce che gira).

Anche non fosse vero, non è simpatico sentirselo dire da chiunque...speravo che sta storia si chiudesse


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Elliott è un fondo, Singer non investe denaro proprio. In questo caso, ha fatto semplicemente da schermo (in cambio di interessi considerevoli) all'investimento di un soggetto sconosciuto. Sconosciutissimo. Su imbeccata dei due gentiluomini partenopei, per altro. Lasciam perdere.



Quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento Berlusconi avrebbe prestato dei soldi ad Elliot che a sua volta ha prestato dei soldi a una società che è sempre di Berlusconi che ha prestato soldi a Li che è sempre Berlusconi. 

Corretto ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> non si può cazo



"Cos'è diventato questo milan qua ??? una Giungla cazo !"


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Gunnar67 (13 Giugno 2018)

Nel merito, siamo di fronte alla solita cordata misto frutta, capitanata da un furbacchione come Mendes. Insomma. tutto fuorché la trasparenza al potere. Intanto arrivano altri 30 milioni freschi freschi dal tombino, pronti per la lavatrice in Lussemburgo... Ma secondo questi signori quelli della UEFA hanno fatto tutti la scuola radio elettra come i giornalisti di Sky?


----------



## Mika (13 Giugno 2018)

Due consiglio per sopravvivere:
-non credete ai media sopratutto quelli anti-milanisti, ora ci affibieranno agli scappati di casa per farci passare male i prossimi giorni.
-attendete l'ufficialità e quindi sapere chi sia prima di spappolarvi i fegati.


----------



## sballotello (13 Giugno 2018)

qualcuno soffre di Berlusconite, lo vede ovunque.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Due consiglio per sopravvivere:
> -non credete ai media sopratutto quelli anti-milanisti, ora ci affibieranno agli scappati di casa per farci passare male i prossimi giorni.
> -attendete l'ufficialità e quindi sapere chi sia prima di spappolarvi i fegati.



.


----------



## DEJAN75 (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non deve piacere a me né a nessun altro, le altre proprietà cinesi alla luce del sole dimostrano che è una barzelletta e basta spacciare queste fandonie come "verità", visto che peraltro non c'è nemmeno lo straccio di una prova che ci siano questi fantomatici colossi cinesi dietro Li. Il discorso delle prove deve valere sempre, non solo quando fa comodo. Non c'è la prova che ci sia dietro il Berlusca ma tanto meno la prova dei grandi colossi cinesi che "non possono svelarsi". Può essere un'opinione ma non certo la verità.



Io ho solo risposto al tuo spernacchiamento sulla storia del blocco dell esportazione di capitali dalla Cina. Non ho parlato ne di governo ne di colossi dietro Li. Lo stai facendo tu adesso. 
L unico fatto certo è che chi non rispetta il blocco sull' esportazione di capitali varato dal governo Cinese va incontro a giudizio penale. Poi potete prendere in giro finché volete, ma questo è un dato di fatto. 
Ognuno puo pensarla come vuole e fare tutte le ricostruzioni/ipotesi dietro a questa storia, ma spacciare quelle per vere e spernacchiare le POCHE cose chiare e provate di questa storia mi pare il colmo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...





Mika ha scritto:


> Due consiglio per sopravvivere:
> -non credete ai media sopratutto quelli anti-milanisti, ora ci affibieranno agli scappati di casa per farci passare male i prossimi giorni.
> -attendete l'ufficialità e quindi sapere chi sia prima di spappolarvi i fegati.



Esatto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



http://www.milanworld.net/rifinanzi...la-minoranza-la-grande-scommessa-vt60284.html


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

La gazzetta non conferma


----------



## Jazzy R&B (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



Fanc*lo. Avevo sognato per qualche ora...come non detto.Sembriamo l'Inda al rovescio: loro dall'indonesiano ai cinesi, noi dal cinese al malesiano...anzi, ai malesiani, perchè è pure una cordata, manco un singolo personaggio ultraricco.Che delusione Dìo Santissimo...


----------



## Wetter (13 Giugno 2018)

Ci mancava solo la cordata Malesiana,manca solo Manenti e poi siamo a posto..


----------



## gabri (13 Giugno 2018)

Certi commenti sono da Oscar. Manie di persecuzione over 9000.
Speriamo questa situazione si risolva in fretta e a prescindere da chi arriverà, il Milan torni, anche lentamente, il Milan e personalmente, se la società fara un Nuovo stadio, avrà la mia totale fiducia, in caso contrario, beh, sarà una grande delusione


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Giugno 2018)

Non c'è nessuna cordata malesiana secondo me.

Comunque che depressione si respira in questo topic, sti giornali hanno proprio abbattuto il tifo rossonero.
Io non mi faccio trascinare in questo isterismo, perchè so che saremo accolti in EL e faremo un ottimo mercato


----------



## Black (13 Giugno 2018)

vabbè dai ormai mi sono arreso e cerco di buttarla in ridere. Questa di oggi è la mazzata finale in attesa pure della stangata definitiva dell'Uefa


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se ci salvano tenendoci l'Europa e facendo un bel mercato del resto mi frega 0



è l'unica cosa che dovrebbe interessare al tifoso...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ho solo risposto al tuo spernacchiamento sulla storia del blocco dell esportazione di capitali dalla Cina. Non ho parlato ne di governo ne di colossi dietro Li. Lo stai facendo tu adesso.
> L unico fatto certo è che chi non rispetta il blocco sull' esportazione di capitali varato dal governo Cinese va incontro a giudizio penale. Poi potete prendere in giro finché volete, ma questo è un dato di fatto.
> Ognuno puo pensarla come vuole e fare tutte le ricostruzioni/ipotesi dietro a questa storia, ma spacciare quelle per vere e spernacchiare le POCHE cose chiare e provate di questa storia mi pare il colmo.



Lo spernacchiamento era appunto rivolto a chi pensa che con una legge del genere ci sia qualche pazzo che pensa di comprare una società di nascosto e continuare a farla franca per anni menando per il naso il governo cinese a cui non sfugge niente e infligge pene severissime. Se compri lo fai alla luce del sole come hanno fatto gli altri cinesi con il permesso del governo, se no non compri e basta. Il blocco delle esportazioni (che poi non è totale ma parziale) certo che esiste.


----------



## Roccoro (13 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna cordata malesiana secondo me.
> 
> Comunque che depressione si respira in questo topic, sti giornali hanno proprio abbattuto il tifo rossonero.
> Io non mi faccio trascinare in questo isterismo, perchè so che saremo accolti in EL e faremo un ottimo mercato



Anche per me non sono loro, secondo me avranno visto quella notizia postata prima....una news simile a quella di al-faalasi-silva-maldini per dire


----------



## Mika (13 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi, ragionate per favore, ma ti pare che Li dopo aver avviato Milan China, fatto accordi con enti governativi locali, aver aperto scuole calcio in Cina (69) con accordi ministeriali dopo un anno fa entrare un socio non cinese che abbia anche la possibilità di prendersi la maggioranza e mandare a quel paese il progetto "avviamo il calcio in Cina sfruttando le conoscenze e la tradizione del Milan"? 

Ma davvero pensate sia così pazzo?

Io opto per chi ha detto che sia un investitore cinese che diventa socio di minoranza.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il sogno di Mendes è comprare il Milan, il business lo farà con il Wolves



Mendes il business lo fa con il Wolves, il Valencia, il Porto e il Monaco.

Diventeremmo l'ennesima succursale che fa crescere i suoi talenti da rivendere a peso d'oro alla big inglese di turno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> E' un discorso affrontato diverse volte, già ai tempi Mr.Bee/Nelio Lucas. Non c'entra il prestigio o la qualità. Mendes, a differenza di Mirabelli, sa pescare molto bene quando vuole e le squadre che ho citato (Monaco, Porto, Valencia) stanno ottenendo buoni risultati nei rispettivi campionati, con giocatori che sicuramente a noi farebbe piacere vedere a San Siro. Il punto è che queste realtà diventano vetrine di lusso per valorizzare il proprio parco giocatori, sono un mezzo e non un fine. Per cui Mendes avrebbe interesse a portarci in Champions per dare un palcoscenico di prestigio ai suoi talenti migliori ma l'obiettivo sarebbe comunque rivendere alle vere big d'Europa, senza badare ai successi.
> 
> E questo per tacere sui condizionamenti nella gestione del club, a partire dalla scelta degli allenatori e dei DS. In questo senso, semmai dovesse realizzarsi questo scenario, occhio ad Espirito Santo ed Emenalo....



Magari da uomo di sport potrebbe anche star puntando al salto di qualità ovvero arrivare ad un club che poi possa ambire anche ai massimi traguardi...
Attenzione a pensare sempre male...


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Nel merito, siamo di fronte alla solita cordata misto frutta, capitanata da un furbacchione come Mendes. Insomma. tutto fuorché la trasparenza al potere. Intanto arrivano altri 30 milioni freschi freschi dal tombino, pronti per la lavatrice in Lussemburgo... Ma secondo questi signori quelli della UEFA hanno fatto tutti la scuola radio elettra come i giornalisti di Sky?



all'uefa interessa il rifinanziamento o l'estinzione del debito con Elliot in scadenza a ottobre. se viene fatto ciò con l'Uefa è tutto a posto indipendentemente da chi siano i proprietari


----------



## LorenzoS (13 Giugno 2018)

Che depressione mamma mia.
Ma abbiate un minimo di fiducia!
I soldi arrivano sempre puntuali, ora si aggiungono pure altri soci, e tutti a piangere e lamentarsi.
Bah


----------



## mil77 (13 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Lo spernacchiamento era appunto rivolto a chi pensa che con una legge del genere ci sia qualche pazzo che pensa di comprare una società di nascosto e continuare a farla franca per anni menando per il naso il governo cinese a cui non sfugge niente e infligge pene severissime. Se compri lo fai alla luce del sole come hanno fatto gli altri cinesi con il permesso del governo, se no non compri e basta. Il blocco delle esportazioni (che poi non è totale ma parziale) certo che esiste.



il contratto preliminare di vendita del Milan e il versamento della caparra confirmatoria di 100 milioni è stato fatto prima del blocco dell'esportazione di capitali cinesi all'estero. dal blocco è cambiato tutto. vedi continui rinvii del closing


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Lo spernacchiamento era appunto rivolto a chi pensa che con una legge del genere ci sia qualche pazzo che pensa di comprare una società di nascosto e continuare a farla franca per anni menando per il naso il governo cinese a cui non sfugge niente e infligge pene severissime. Se compri lo fai alla luce del sole come hanno fatto gli altri cinesi con il permesso del governo, se no non compri e basta. Il blocco delle esportazioni (che poi non è totale ma parziale) certo che esiste.


La presa in giro era rivolta verso chi sostiene che nell ipotetico caso ci fossero investitori cinesi dietro Li, non potrebbero palesarsi altrimenti verrebbero puniti severamente. O almeno così sembrava.
Chi parla di colossi cinesi dietro Li sarà anche ridicolo, ma tanto quanto chi parla di Berlusconi,tanto quanto chi già adesso sta parlando come se sapesse già tutto su chi sia questo nuovo socio, tanto quanto chi nell' altro topic scriveva "basta che porti campioni e Conte". È un socio di minoranza, cosa vogliamo che "porti"?
Purtroppo ultimamente si fa davvero fatica ad attenersi ai fatti, o anche solo ad aspettare che si svolgano.. certo discuterne ed avere una propria idea è cosa buona e giusta eh..ma non spacciare le proprie "teorie" per vere e prendere in giro chi si attiene solo a ciò che succede.


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (13 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi ma come si fa a criticare Mendes, è il procuratore numero 1 al mondo (negli ultimi sette anni è stato nominato 6 volte agente dell'anno). Avere un intermediario del genere nella trattativa che porterà alla cessione di una quota della società è tutt'altro che uno svantaggio.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Giugno 2018)

Sarebbe una buona cosa solo se ci permettesse di evitare sanzioni Uefa (dubito ormai) e di fare un buon mercato, però alla lunga saremmo sempre alle solite. Così anche la speranza di finire in mano a Eliott per poi essere rivenduti a un prezzo onesto a qualche riccone va a svanire. Probabilmente è vero che in Italia solo cordate o soggetti alla Pallotta possiamo aspettarci. Già Suning è stato un mezzo miracolo per i cugini...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il capo cordata è Sandokan per caso?



Confermo, e filtra che il procuratore portoghese di cui tutti erroneamente parlano, non è Mendes,
ma un tale Yanez de Gomera... qualcuno sa dirmi di più su di lui?


----------



## Garrincha (13 Giugno 2018)

Il ruggito della tigre della Malesia


----------



## 7vinte (13 Giugno 2018)

@7vinte basta con questi post

E quota e leggi le news.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Roccoro (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



Per me neanche la pista malesiana è quella vera, in resto sempre nell'idea che sia un cinese il vero socio...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il nuovo socio del Milan sarà malesiano residente a Singapore (intermediario Jorge Mendes) e rappresenterà un gruppo di imprenditori.
> 
> Mendes starebbe portando avanti la trattativa, che non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...



*Per Andrea Longoni di Telelombardia, il soggetto è Tunku Ismail. Figlio del sultano dello Johor (regione della Malesia).*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Per me neanche la pista malesiana è quella vera, in resto sempre nell'idea che sia un cinese il vero socio...


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La gazzetta non conferma



Nessuno può confermare finchè non si ufficializza, ma non si ufficializza finché c'è diversità di vedute ai piani alti.
Dietro a un prestanome e ai suoi affiliati c'è un giro di soldi e di interessi, per cui è ovvio che nel momento in cui il "regista" cerchi un nuovo prestanome ci sia la fila per parteciparvi da parte dei suoi collaboratori e amici.


----------



## Aron (13 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco sto Mendes. La sua discarica, a questo punto non si potevano mettere lui e Ronaldo e comprarci? Magari Ronaldo presidente giocatori (pure allenatore non sarebbe male eh)



Con Jorge Mendes ci sarebbe di mezzo anche Galliani in qualche modo, questo è certo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> La presa in giro era rivolta verso chi sostiene che nell ipotetico caso ci fossero investitori cinesi dietro Li, non potrebbero palesarsi altrimenti verrebbero puniti severamente. O almeno così sembrava.
> Chi parla di colossi cinesi dietro Li sarà anche ridicolo, ma tanto quanto chi parla di Berlusconi,tanto quanto chi già adesso sta parlando come se sapesse già tutto su chi sia questo nuovo socio, tanto quanto chi nell' altro topic scriveva "basta che porti campioni e Conte". È un socio di minoranza, cosa vogliamo che "porti"?
> Purtroppo ultimamente si fa davvero fatica ad attenersi ai fatti, o anche solo ad aspettare che si svolgano.. certo discuterne ed avere una propria idea è cosa buona e giusta eh..ma non spacciare le proprie "teorie" per vere e prendere in giro chi si attiene solo a ciò che succede.



Eh appunto...secondo me è assurdo pensare a ipotetici investitori cinesi dietro Li che provano a farla sotto al naso al governo (che non è certo quello italiano), sarebbe da pazzi sconsiderati. E pensare questo non è attenersi a ciò che succede, questa è la teoria che per troppo tempo è stata spacciata per verità acquisita. Al massimo si può pensare che c'era qualcuno all'inizio ma poi si è defilato, io credo poco anche a questo. Ma che ci sia ancora qualcuno che prova a nascondersi con qualche giochetto al governo cinese è impossibile, non andrà in galera nessuno perché nessuno sta infrangendo la legge cinese. 

Sul resto concordo che bisogna attenersi ai fatti e che un socio di minoranza non porterà niente di che. Speriamo per il bene del Milan che sia qualcuno almeno di serio, anche ci fosse di mezzo Mendes, nelle cui mire siamo da anni, non sarei certo disperato. Tanto sappiamo che il nostro campionato non è roba da super sceicchi e super russi. Ma almeno avere una situazione chiara sarebbe un bel passo avanti, perché leggo ancora di gente che auspica il perdurare di una situazione nebulosa e che tifosi, media e Uefa devono farsene una ragione...ma questa situazione fa solo il male del Milan. Spero che ci siamo capiti


----------

